# Second one definitely, possibly the third



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jealous


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jealous


Don't be. It is on my farm, but we don't have time for beekeeping. The beekeepers are 10 miles down the road. They are keeping one or two of the swarms in hives here, though. Best of both worlds...maybe?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

As long as you get a gallon of honey every year.


----------

